# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن التوقيعات غير المصرح بها والتحويرات في الوثائق المالية الخطية

## سالي جمعة

*(سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن التوقيعات غير المصرح بها والتحويرات في الوثائق المالية الخطية* *لائحة بشأن التوقيعات غير المصرح بها والتحويرات في الوثائق المالية الخطية

البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص* *ب م 5/4/75* *النوع* *لائحة* *تاريخ م * *7/31/1976* *تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان التوقيعات غير المصرح بها والتحويرات في الوثائق المالية  الخطية* 

*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 6-18ر2 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974م .


قرر مجلس  المحافظين ما يلي : -

* مادة (115) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *تحديد فترة  الابلاغ* *المادة  1**لاغراض تحديد المدد المشار اليها في المادة 6-18ر2 (ب) في حالة اي تغيير او تحوير في الوثائق المالية الخطية او وجود توقيعات غير مصرح بها عليها فانه اذا كان البنك قد سبق ان قيد على حساب العميل هذه الوثيقة فان العميل لن يكون له اي حق طبقا للقانون في ان يطالب بهذا الرصيد او بتسديده اليه وذلك بعد مضي 30 يوما من تاريخ ارسال كشف الحسابات الى العميل بالبريد او استلام العميل له بواسطة مراسل البنك او على نحو اخر يسلم به البنك الكشف المذكور بناء على تعليمات العميل طبقا لاحكام المادة 6-18ر2 (ا) من القانون المشار اليه .*
 *الأخطار من قبل  العميل* *المادة  2*
*اذا تسلم البنك اي اخطار من العميل خلال الثلاثين يوما المشار اليها في المادة الاولى من هذا القرار وتضمن الاخطار وجود تحويرات او توقيعات غير مصرح بها على ان يتم ذلك خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ التسليم الفعلي للكشف عن طريق البريد ، او كان الكشف محتفظا به في التاريخ الذي يستلمه العميل من البنك يكون للبنك الحق في اعادة قيد الوثيقة المالية الخطية وتسجيلها لحساب العميل والمطالبة باية مبلغ يكون سجل فعلا لحساب عميل اخر بموجب هذه الوثيقة المالية او لحساب المودع لديه او الوسيط او البنك دافع الكمبيالة .*
 *تعريف* *المادة  3*


*ان الحق في اعادة القيد يتم طبقا وبالاضافة الى اي حق في اعادة القيد على الحساب منصوص عليه في المادة6-18 ر2 من القانون المصرفي العماني المشار اليه .*
*المادة  4**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية*

----------

